# fordogtrainers.com



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone purchased anything from them recently?

I called in an order on the 6th, they took my order and credit card # and asked for my email so they could send out a confirmation #. For the last week ive been trying to contact them to find out where my goods are and all I get is their damn voice machine. Ive also left two messages that they havn't returned. ugh... its kind of pissing me off.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

if they've charged your account, then ask the bank to dispute it - easy and effective.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Meng: Through the years, I have ordered and received a number of things from ForDogTrainers.com and have always been happy with whatever I order from them, though it is true sometimes their customer service department leaves a bit to be desired regarding response time! 

I would give them another week or so, or at least a little more time, it hasn't even been 2 weeks yet!


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

I have order items from them 2 or 3 months ago..... they take forever to send your items. I didn't get them on the phone either... but my purchase did come. I would say it takes a few weeks for you to receive your items.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I order from there, and they always are quick to send my items, which I really like AND they have always got back to me in a timely manner.....I find that emailing them is more effective than a phone call.....


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered and waited weeks and weeks and weeks. I emailed multiple times and didn't get a response. I called and got some recording. I left a message, and nobody responded. I finally started to wonder if it was some kind of scam, and so I called my bank, changed my credit card number, disputed the charge on my credit card... Once all this was done, more than a month after placing the order, somebody did leave me a voicemail on the phone saying that my harness was going to be shipped. Needless to say, it never came. I know some people have had success dealing with them, but I won't order from their website again.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have recommended them, but I won't be doing that anymore. I have gotten everything pretty quick, but EVERYONE that I have recommended them to, it has taken a bit too long.

If they are behind, and sent out a e-mail saying so, that would be a lot better than what they are currently doing. I think they make the stuff right there, and sometimes get behind.

Too bad they couldn't just say so.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Same experience for me. It took forever to get my order but I am satisfied with the quality. Had difficulty getting answers but eventually did get my purchase.

Terry


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I was promissed a tracking # and delevery by 8 days. I still havn't seen either. Ive tried calling a dozen or so times just to see whats up, but nothing. From the sounds of it, i'll eventually get my muzzle and leather lead (I hope to god the muzzle fits!) it just sounds like its a matter of time.

Its been two weeks and if they would have just let me know what the deal was it would have guranteed repeat business in the future. Ive had some bad experiences buying online so usually when I find a online company that keeps their end of the promiss, i'm an automatic loyal customer. Thats why I usually buy from leerburg because I know things get shipped fast and the quality is top notch... but $$$ has been tight lately so I thought i'd try some other online store. I guess thats what I get. #-o


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I will never buy anything from these people again, thats for sure!

So I just got off the phone from the lady who took my order, and they said that the reason why I havn't received my items is that their manufacturer does not have a muzzle that will fit a 16" circumfrence muzzle and that I should remeasure him. 

OK, no probelm, but why didn't someone contact me about this two weeks ago??? 

So I cancelled the order for both items and she has the nerves to tell me, "well thanks for telling me after I already put the order in."

WTF?


----------



## Stelios Sdrolias (Aug 1, 2009)

they have been the fastest most trusted dog equipment manufacturer i have tried *

Some are not the best items,but value for money is top.

* To Greece


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently purchased some equipment from these guys, and right after I placed my order online I came across this thread with mixed reviews about the company. I decided to call a few days after I placed the order for a tracking number, and got an answering machine...but I called after they had closed for the day. I sent an email, and the next day I received a reply with my tracking number. Equipment came soon after…great quality, fast service, will do business with them again. Sorry for you guys with a different story to tell.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

There webiste says 6-7 days it took 13 for my stuff but they did email me a tracking number after 7 days I emailed asking if my order was shipped but they did answer my emails the next day each time..
I like the stuff I bought..


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Just remember everything from FDT is coming from Israel. That is where all their products are manufactured.
I ordered from them in the past some orders got less than a week and some took 10 days. I bitched to Guy, owner of FDT and he made it right by giving me a % discount on my next order or giving me a leash or harness. I would contact FDT by email rather than phone.... 

Meng don't you live in WA? why don't you order from Ralph who is Linden, WA. www.dogsportgear.com


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

dogsportgear is good !! They are quick too I have ordered from them and they are only3-4days shipping and they reply quick also!


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I ordered a F. Linen sleeve cover like 9 months ago and finally put it on my old sleeve and it was way too big. I emailed Guy and it took him a day or two to get back with me and I wound up having to send him a cell phone video of the cover on the sleeve (a sleeve I bought from him) with my entire arm between the sleeve and the cover (to show how big it was). He sent me a new sleeve cover (this time I just asked for the jute) free of charge, no shipping or anything. I got it in just under a week. I've ordered from them a number of times and I've never had any issues. Customer service has been good although not super fast. I always find that email is the best way to get in touch with them. I think their craftmanshipm is good but the materials are sometimes lacking. The jute and f. linen is average, if they would get better material I would order from them a lot more. They are one of the cheapest places to get equipment from though so you get what you pay for... you have to know what you can live with and what is actually a good value for how much you need to use the the equipment... Just my 2cents...
Toran


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut (Nov 9, 2009)

I have also ordered from them. They do take a week or so but the do get there. Its always good quality equipment.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I've bought a couple training vest/jackets from them and the service has been good. It was the only training jacket I have ever found that has removable sleeves for warmer weather. Very nice.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng - As you can see there are VERY mixed reviews on this outfit. Get your stuff and be done with them. It isn't worth the "brain drain". 

I suspect you could have found a reliable company with equal prices. 

They are a unorganized bullshit organization that doesnt respond to customer inquires. I don't care how good their product is. I was in business my whole life and still operate couple here in Costa Rica. If you are not responsive to your clientele they are assholes who don't deserve your business


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

I ordered a muzzle from them and it did take quite awhile to arrive but that is also with having to re-send some measurements after I found the size diagram. That being said that muzzle is the best I have ever had. Including the ones I have from Germany. I would order from them again.

CJ Neubert


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

over the years ordered lots of equipment from them- good quality,good service, so far, I will continue to order from them.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I've always gotten stuff from them quickly. Love their scratch pants, saved my leg from what could have been a nasty bite. didn't even puncture the pants, plus they came with a free stick/whip which is one of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora (Dec 11, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Just remember everything from FDT is coming from Israel. That is where all their products are manufactured.
> I ordered from them in the past some orders got less than a week and some took 10 days. I bitched to Guy, owner of FDT and he made it right by giving me a % discount on my next order or giving me a leash or harness. I would contact FDT by email rather than phone....
> 
> Meng don't you live in WA? why don't you order from Ralph who is Linden, WA. www.dogsportgear.com


Not really, some FDT equipment are manufactured in China probably as OEM.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

someone said the stuff comes from Israel. don't know if this true or not
but a guy at training ordered pants, they didn't come and didn't come, he emailed nothing, then like a month laer they showed up. never did get a response from CS
BTW the leg zipper broke, first use


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry it was such a bad experience for ya.  I've ordered several really nice leather harnesses, collars, a linen rag, so on and on all orders the items came within a week and the quality was very good, especially the leather goods. Not to mention the prices were right I would def buy from them again since I've had such good luck.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> someone said the stuff comes from Israel. don't know if this true or not
> but a guy at training ordered pants, they didn't come and didn't come, he emailed nothing, then like a month laer they showed up. never did get a response from CS
> BTW the leg zipper broke, first use


I have ordered from Guy and returned so much stuff (basically my fault for ordering the wrong thing, size or what not) and never had a hiccup....he has at times been a little slow to respond. But for the most part he has never given me a hassle. And the stuff there is pretty good quality if you ask me. A friend even ordered a sleeve, which I thought would be an item you go through a tried and true company like Gappay....But it was suprisingly very good quality.

And As for Leg zippers on pants....they all break pretty quick. Not to make an excuse. But it's just bad place for a zipper. I know a lot of companies have switched to velcro on the legs in order to avoid this. I am assuming your talking about scratch pants? It would seem to be a bad place to put a zipper on bite pants, seeing they break a dogs tooth.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

anyone here ever try the bite suits they sell? 

Most of the stuff they sell are made in Israel. I have seen them on export sites, everything comes from Israel in relation to the bulk exporting side of things.

Have gotten a few things from them with no problems. Decent stuff. Decent price.

Am curious about the bite suits.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Joby, If it's the same material that they use on their leg sleeves and linen sleeve covers I wouldn't get it. The material is not woven tight enough and snags and pulls pretty easy and seems to break down pretty quickly. Good for pupy/young dog applications (like a begining bite pillow, I have one of those and it is holding up pretty good) but I don't think it would do well with mature dogs. If it is a different material I would have no comment, I haven't acatually seen one of their suits. I think they make some good products at a really good price and some products that are still good prices but not necessarily good materials for the application. I still have had good interactions with Guy and the customer service has been good for me so I will continue to use them for certain items. 
Toran


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Talked to guy a few times, he seems like a great "guy". LOL


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Lol... I am always conscientious about using his name and calling him a "guy"... glad his last name isn't Dude... or at least I hope it isn't... 
Toran


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Toran Scott said:


> Joby, If it's the same material that they use on their leg sleeves and linen sleeve covers I wouldn't get it. The material is not woven tight enough and snags and pulls pretty easy and seems to break down pretty quickly. Good for pupy/young dog applications (like a begining bite pillow, I have one of those and it is holding up pretty good) but I don't think it would do well with mature dogs. If it is a different material I would have no comment, I haven't acatually seen one of their suits. I think they make some good products at a really good price and some products that are still good prices but not necessarily good materials for the application. I still have had good interactions with Guy and the customer service has been good for me so I will continue to use them for certain items.
> Toran



Toran,

I purchased an X sleeve that I loved, but the linen sleeve
cover was a POS. Started snagging the first time I used it.
Had a friend who bought a regular sleeve and he had the
same problem with a jute sleeve cover :-(


----------

